# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Toàn Tập PHP5 Full!

## phungnham92

thân các bạn,

mình sẽ share cho các bạn quan tâm về php một sách tham khảo về php5 full.

link download : http://www.4shared.com/office/tnccz8iz/file.html

chúc các bạn vui!

----------

